
Show HN: Bolt – free email validation API powered by AI - eternal_virgin
https://helloaiko.com/bolt
======
jamesarena
Free????

~~~
eternal_virgin
Free for makers, 2000 validations per month. (We might increase the free tier
limit, right now it's based on how many sockets we can connect to mail
providers before our IP gets blocked)

